# Job Interview Question



## sab35263 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello All,

Well I have a job interview with a power utility company next week and I do not know how to prepare technically for the interview. I am a junior civil engineer and the position is in the substructure design unit. What do you guys advise me to study to prepare for the interview? I really like that utility and has been a dream of mine to work there So, I’m really nervous and do not know where to start. Any input is greatly appreciated.

bananalama.gif


----------



## FusionWhite (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes I would highly suggest studying. I just interviewed with a company that builds boilers for the power industry and I brushed up on a boiler manual I had from my days in school. Even if you dont have any experience in the field showing familiarity with whatever your interviewing with goes a long way toward making an impression.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

Also research the company well. I can almost guarantee that a question will pop up like, "Do you know what we do here?" There is nothing worse than you going into an interview for a job that you know nothing of what that company does. Also what really helped me out was to google typical interview questions and have a close friend of yours pretend that they are the person that is going to interview you. Also try to be the one that ends the interview. Most likely when the interview is done they will ask you if you have any questions. Be sure to ask as many pertinant questions as possible like, "What would be my first assignment if hired by your company?" People love that type of stuff because it makes them think that you really want the job. Also last but not least, ask them for a business card and send them a thank you note for meeting up with them. You can probably find thousands of templates online to help you out with writing one. Just be yourself. If you don't know how to answer a certain question don't try to act like you do. You will just look dumb. Good luck!


----------



## Casey (Mar 17, 2008)

Is this your first real job interview?

My best advice is to go in there with an air of confidence... I believe if you can show that you are confident in yourself, then they will have confidence with you....

If you don't know the answer to a question, you should tell them where you would look to find the answer...

As a civil/structural engineer I have never been asked any real technical questions, the worst I have ever gotten was "Are you familiar with the steel and building codes?" My answer, "Yes"...


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2008)

Most utilities have a set of standards for their structures. The key is to show them you have the will to work hard and learn. They cannot expect you to know everything. Each utility is different with different systems.

As Freecoder said, be yourself, if you don't know the answer to a question be honest, and if the question comes say that the main priority in your design is to get a safe structure. Utilities are always concerned about safety.

G'luck mate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sab35263 (Mar 17, 2008)

Good morning guys,

Thanks for your help but the problem is that I know this utility company asks technical questions at the interview and I do not know what to expect from them. So, I was studying a little of foundations design and concrete design. Do not know what else I can study for designing of power substructures. Thanks again for your help. I wish I would know what else to study


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

There is actually a book i have called Power Systems. Check it out on Amazon. Here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Power-System-Analysi...3339&amp;sr=8-1

I used this book in college and I'm not quite sure if I remember correctly but I believe this book shows you how to calculate the loads on tranmission towers and how to design them. Although I'm an EE, I used this book in a power class I took about 4 years ago. The book is pricey but you may be able to find a cheaper copy online. Hopefully this helps!


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 17, 2008)

^^^ I used Glover &amp; Sarma in my undergrad power classes and do not recall anything structural or civil-related. My copy is at the office; I'll try to remember to check it tomorrow.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll check mine as well. I could be mistaken


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 18, 2008)

You have knowledge in civil engineering, foundations, structures, etc., that they need, so be confident in the fact you possess the _ability _to do the job they're asking you to do, or else they wouldn't be interviewing you.

I'm going to suggest you brush up on the intangibles outside your immediate area of expertise. Do you know how the power system works? Do you understand how all the principle components go together, from generator, to transmission line, to substation, to distribution feeder, to industrial/commercial/residential load? Do you know how your contribution will contribute to the system as a whole? Do you understand what other departments you will need to coordinate with to get the job done?

Do you have skills in project management? How do you balance multiple projects and schedules on the job? Put yourself in the position and tell them how you will make things happen. How will you help the business?

Do you understand the business? Do you know the corporate culture? Do you have a five/ten year plan for progressing beyond Junior? (There's a trick here between confidence and arrogance - don't say you want to make Principle Egr. in five years, CEO in ten. Learning different aspects of the business through rotation is a good bet though).

A final bit of advice is to put yourself in the position and continually focus on what you will do for them, what you have to offer them, and what sets you apart from other candidates. Often, technical ability is just one part of that. Good luck, and check back in if you have more questions.


----------



## frecoder78 (Mar 18, 2008)

Remember this kid is a junior engineer. Most likely it's his first interview. Myself as an EE what I did to prepare for my first real interview is study the fundamentals of what I learned from college and/or real job experiences. Don't worry to much about getting way too deep into hardcore design questions. Most likely if your interviewer is going to ask you those type of questions, he/she will not expect you to fully answer them. What they will want to see is how you take the approach of solving it. If you do have project management skills (while most junior engineers do not), then use that as an advantage. Also try to stay calm and as difficult as it may seem, try not to look nervous!


----------



## frecoder78 (Apr 4, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> ^^^ I used Glover &amp; Sarma in my undergrad power classes and do not recall anything structural or civil-related. My copy is at the office; I'll try to remember to check it tomorrow.


check out chapter 4, Transmission Line Parameters.


----------

